# Modified mill vise ......



## toolznthings (May 3, 2015)

This is something that I have done to all my mill vises. I do not use keys in my vises and prefer to indicate them in. I have made a clean up cut on the base casting on both sides of the vise perpendicular to the rear fixed jaw. 
When setting up on the mill a quick alignment from the table front edge with a square gets the vise within a couple of thousands. A quick check with the indicator gets me right on with little effort. Using one stud tighter than the other lets you pivot the vise for ease of indicating.
I also like this machined edge if I need to set up the vise at an angle. A protractor from the front edge of the table makes this easy.


----------



## bazmak (May 3, 2015)

Good tip which i will use on my replacement for my broken 80mm vice
With a table size of 460 x 120 i was happy with the size of the 80mm
When i buy a new one would the 100mm be advantageous or would it be too big.Anyone out there with the 100mm vice on the SC2 mini mill
Your comments would be welcome


----------



## toolznthings (May 3, 2015)

Hi,
Can't relate to your mill, but I never like to " over vise " a mill. When's big enough ? Many people like a 6" Kurt vice on their Tormach mill which I feel is way over kill. I Use a 5" vise. Personal preference. Sounds like you are happy with the 80 mm vise. Have a picture of the 80 on the new mill ?

Brian


----------



## bazmak (May 3, 2015)

Hi toolz,photos show vice on the miil table under my thread
Bazmak diary of a sieg sx2 mill dated dated 9.16.2014
the 100mm vice is 20 mm wider and higher which would not be a problem
any comments from you and others would be appreciated before i 
take the plunge.I was happy with the 80mm but it did break so do i replace like for like or go beafier with the 100mm.I use a 75mm drill vice for light milling
so would have advantages with the 100mm.I dont want to oversize and have 
very little experience on the milling side of things.Regards barry


----------

